# Trafo para amplificador



## javier86 (May 21, 2010)

*Hola a todos nuevamente, ojala que tenga suerte con esta pregunta y que me puedan ayudar ... tengo un amplificador para bajo con salida 110v, me gustaria saber:

1. puedo reemplazar el trafo que trae de 110v por uno de 220v, yo creo que si, pero antes de salir a comprar me gustaria que ustedes me respondieran. 
2. Que me recomiendan? 
3. En que valor estaria en dolares o pesos argentinos? 
4. Y por ultimo, si algun argentino lee esto y vive en Olivos, Vicente Lopez, Martinez y cercanias, que casa de electronica me recomiendan para mandar el ampli a arreglar porque parece que queme el trafo. 

Mil gracias*


----------



## Nimer (May 22, 2010)

*1.* Por supuesto que podés reemplazar el trafo de 110v por uno de 220v. Pero tenés que medir la salida de ese transformador de 110v, o saber con cuánto se alimenta el circuito del amplificador para poder suministrarle lo necesario pero con un primario de 220v.
*2.  *Que verifiques con cuanto se alimenta el amplificador para ponerle una fuente de alimentación acorde al mismo.
*3.* Depende de cuánta potencia sea el amplificador y el rendimiento de este. Puede variar entre $40 y $3.000.-
*4.* Soy argentino, pero no soy de zona norte. Pero si quemaste el trafo y no sabés reemplazarlo o no querés intentarlo, entonces dejale el trabajo al técnico para que haga lo que querés, sin complicarte.

De nada.


----------



## javier86 (May 22, 2010)

Hey, mil gracias Nimer por la respuesta. saludos!

Estuve chusmeando tu perfil y vi que sos tecnico electronico, laburas de eso? de que zona sos? (trate de mandarte un mp pero como no tengo 25 mensajes no puedo)


----------



## Tavo (May 22, 2010)

Pero al final que te interesa ¿arreglar el ampli o contactarte con Nimer??

Hiciste lo que te dijo él?? Desarmaste el amplificador?

Vamos, es una pavada, si no tenés tester (para medir tensión y corriente) podrías pedir uno prestado o LLEVAR EL AMPLI al técnico, pero no para que lo arregle, sino para que le pidas que te mida con cuanta tensión se alimenta el amplificador en sí, y cuánta corriente requiere en picos (máxima potencia)...

Hacé algo de todo eso, y te podemos ayudar.
Conseguir el transformador no es difícil, siempre y cuando tengas lo datos!

Saludos.
Tavo


----------



## javier86 (May 22, 2010)

Sinceramente, no entiendo nada de todo este tema.

Les comento lo que paso brevemente, me compre un ampli en USA, me llego hace unos dias, por desesperado lo conecte de una sin transformador de 220v y al encenderlo salio un "flash" "relampago" del lado en donde se encuentra el trafo del ampli, el ampli quedo encendido como si nada, pero me asuste y lo apague, lo volvi a encender y no encendio. 

Luego lo abri para ver como estaban los fusibles, y estaban intactos, asi que no se, lo mejor sera llevarlo a algun servicio tecnico


----------



## Tavo (May 22, 2010)

Y bueno, es lo que toca. Se supone que entraste a un "foro de electrónica" pero si no tenes mucha idea de electrónica lo mejor va a ser que lo lleves al servico técnico...

En Estados Unidos la red es de 110Vca... era obvio que salte ese "relámpago", me temo que hayas quemado el amplificador también, porque no le llegó la tensión esperada, sino el doble.

Saludos.
Rezá para que no tengas que tirar el ampli a la basura... O cambiar todos los transistores de salida.. jej


----------



## javier86 (May 22, 2010)

Uhhh no me digas eso =/ , ya me veo que tengo q gastar arreglandolo lo mismo que me salio el ampli, que bolu y q mala leche, lo llevare a un servicio tecnico y veremos que me dice 

Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Tavo (May 22, 2010)

Y si Javier, es lamentable...

A modo de ejemplo:
Si el amplificador trabajaría normalmente con +-32VCC. El transformador estaría entregando unos 22,5VCA aproximadamente a la salida...
Al haberlo conectado a 220VCA, el doble de lo normal, también se produjo el doble de voltaje a la salida, o sea 44VCA y rectificados en contínua, 62VCC...
Suficiente para explotar los capacitores de filtrado y transistores...
Al amplificador le llegó el doble de la tensión requerida por unos instantes...

Muy mal eh... Mmm...
A un amigo le pasó lo mismo, pero con un amplificador Fender de viola, era chico, de unos 15W. Resulta que in día se lo pidieron prestado (lo peor que podés hacer, la mujer y la guitarra -amplificador incluído- no se presta, dice el dicho...) y lo enchufaron directamente a 220V... Quemado al toque.
La reparación salió cara...

Saludos.
Tavo


----------



## javier86 (May 22, 2010)

Chicos, de la misma manera que vine a preguntar, vengo a comunicarles que paso al final, llame al primo de mi novia que sabe de todo este tema de circuitos y demas, estuvo chequeando con el tester cada cosa para ver que habia mal, y resulto ser que 1 de los 2 fusibles se arruino nomas, el fusible numero 2, hizo un puento o algo similar para saltear ese fusible y encendio el ampli lo mas bien, es mas, toque un ratito el bajo de emocion y todo 10 puntos! ahora no lo toco mas hasta reemplazar el fusible que se arruino ... asi que imaginense la felicidad y alivio que me dio ...

*muchas gracias por las respuestas y la buena onda !*


----------



## Tavo (May 22, 2010)

javier86 dijo:


> Chicos, de la misma manera que vine a preguntar, vengo a comunicarles que paso al final, llame al primo de mi novia que sabe de todo este tema de circuitos y demas, estuvo chequeando con el tester cada cosa para ver que habia mal, y resulto ser que 1 de los 2 fusibles se arruino nomas, el fusible numero 2, hizo un puento o algo similar para saltear ese fusible y encendio el ampli lo mas bien, es mas, toque un ratito el bajo de emocion y todo 10 puntos! ahora no lo toco mas hasta reemplazar el fusible que se arruino ... asi que imaginense la felicidad y alivio que me dio ...
> 
> *muchas gracias por las respuestas y la buena onda !*



Me alegro mucho Javier que hayas podido solucionar tu problema!!
Que bueno!

Menos mal que no fue tanto el daño, te juro que te salvó el fusible... Si no hubiera sido por él, chau ampli..

Bueno, saludos Javier..
Tavo


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2010)

y como es que la primera ves que encendiste el ampli salto el fusible y luego tu primo lo cambio y lo encendió y anduvo además no salto el fusible?
algo mas le tuvo que haber echo
como agregarle un transformador de 220 a 110 volt o  cambiar el transformador ?
si puenteo el fusible ?cuando le vuelvas a colocar el correcto saltara?


----------



## Nimer (May 23, 2010)

Tu primo tiene tensión de 110v en su casa? No comentaste que hayan usado un transformador de 220/110.
En fin, me alegro que ahora lo hayas podido solucionar aunque no entienda cómo sobrevivieron los capacitores de filtrado de la fuente, ya que los fusibles se queman por exceso de corriente, no por tensión. 

Saluditos!


----------



## javier86 (May 25, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> y como es que la primera ves que encendiste el ampli salto el fusible y luego tu primo lo cambio y lo encendió y anduvo además no salto el fusible?
> algo mas le tuvo que haber echo
> como agregarle un transformador de 220 a 110 volt o  cambiar el transformador ?
> si puenteo el fusible ?cuando le vuelvas a colocar el correcto saltara?



el tema es asi, el ampli es un peavey max 115 para bajo, tiene 2 fusibles internos pegados a la placa, la primera vez que lo conecte sin transformador a la corriente salto un "chispazo" "relampago" "flash" y nunca mas encendio, al dia siguiente cuando me desperte fui a comprar un trafo de 220v a 110v, lo conecte y no encendio, luego de hacerme mala sangre muchos dias pensando lo peor, vino el primo de mi novia con un tester y testeo las cosas internas del ampli, incluyendo trafo interno, fusibles y no se que mas, todo estaba perfecto menos el fusible numero 2, entonces hizo un puente en el fusible 2 para saltearlo/puentearlo, luego de eso lo conectamos a la corriente con un transformador de 220v a 110v (porque el ampli es de Estados Unidos) y encendio.




Nimer dijo:


> Tu primo tiene tensión de 110v en su casa? No comentaste que hayan usado un transformador de 220/110.
> En fin, me alegro que ahora lo hayas podido solucionar aunque no entienda cómo sobrevivieron los capacitores de filtrado de la fuente, ya que los fusibles se queman por exceso de corriente, no por tensión.
> 
> Saluditos!



No no, tiene 220v, la verdad que yo tampoco entiendo como fue simplemente un fusible despues del chispazo re fuerte que largo, aguanten los chinos XD

En fin, espero que se entienda como fue la situacion ahora, gracias a todos x sus respuestas dudas y preocupaciones, saludos!


*pd: ah me olvidaba, adentro dice F3A (eso significa que es un fusible de 3 amperes o es el modelo ? o las 2 cosas?


----------



## Tavo (May 25, 2010)

Tal cual, llevas fusibles de 3A (ampers).

Te salvó el fusible, sin él, hubieras quemado todo.
Saludos.
Tavo


----------



## javier86 (Jun 1, 2010)

Gente, nuevamente estoy aca, llame a varios lugares, me dicen que el fusible no puede estar pegado porque es algo muy incomodo y demas, que se deberia poder sacar pero probe y no pude...
les dejo una foto para que me digan como es la onda, si esta pegado? hay que desoldarlo? esta a presion? o lo que sea.
gracias
http://img228.imageshack.us/i/86545456.jpg/


----------



## Nimer (Jun 1, 2010)

Pareciera ser que se saca corriendo el sócalo hacia afuera.

[ ( :::: ) ]

[ ] = Sócalo
 ( :::: ) = Fusible.

Está puesto como si fuera un tubo fluorescente. Retirás el sócalo hacia un costado y tiene que poder salir.

Sino, con todo el espacio que tenés en esa placa, podés desoldar eso, y poner una cajita de fusible y dejarlo como nuevo. O bien, desoldar ese, y soldar directamente un fusible.
Lo más práctico es poner una cajita para poder cambiarlo a presión.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Sino, con todo el espacio que tenés en esa placa, *podés desoldar eso, y poner una cajita de fusible y dejarlo como nuevo*.


----------



## javier86 (Jun 1, 2010)

Gracias Nimer por la respuesta rápida y bien práctica, voy a ver si se puede sacar como me explicaste y sino tendré que llevarlo a un técnico para que coloquen un portafusible.

Saludos


----------



## mauriciobass (Feb 24, 2011)

hola, y en el caso contrario? al cambiarle un transformador de 220v a 110v, al circuito hay que hacerle algun cambio de elementos o simplemente alimentarlo con los mismos valores del secundario del tranformador anterior...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 24, 2011)

solo cambiar el trafo por uno de entrada de 110 volt ,las salidas tiene que ser iguales


----------



## mauriciobass (Feb 24, 2011)

el tecnico anterior hizo ese cambio, y a max volumen del master quema los fusibles...

el amp es de 50 watts, el trafo es de 60 watts


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2011)

mauriciobass dijo:


> el tecnico anterior hizo ese cambio, *y a max volumen del master quema los fusibles...*


Cuales fusibles?  



mauriciobass dijo:


> el amp es de 50 watts, el trafo es de 60 watts


Hummmm...muy mal comienzo....


----------



## mauriciobass (Feb 24, 2011)

los fusibles estan ubicados en la etapa de potencia


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2011)

Y de que valor son??? (de corriente de corte, digo...?)


----------



## mauriciobass (Feb 24, 2011)

3.15 a    250 v


----------

